# Music of Pakistan



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 14, 2016)

I am starting this thread of random video songs from Pakistan's (New/Old) Rock,pop,classical,ghazals,fusion,jazz,sufi,folk,f  ilmi,melodies etc.i will post random video songs of various singers,artists,solo and bands with some description. i will try to update this thread time to time.

P.S: This thread is not comparison with any country. Mods have right to delete this thread or videos if it breaches any Digit.in rules .

- - - Updated - - -

*Garaj Baras, Rahat Fateh Ali Khan & Ali Azmat, Coke Studio Pakistan, Season 1.*



- - - Updated - - -

*Strings -Na jaane kyon- OST - Spiderman 2*



- - - Updated - - -

*Haroon, Mehboba *



- - - Updated - - -

*Sajjad ali -EK GHAM KE SIWA* 



- - - Updated - - -

*Song: Maahi Ve
Album: Mantra 
Singer: Faakhir*


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2016)

Song: Teri Yaad
Band: Jal
Album: Woh Lamhey


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 17, 2016)

*Song-Supreme Ishq 
Singer- Shabnam Majeed (urdu/hindi & persian mix) 
Artist- Iman Ali 
Director-Shoaib Mansoor *



- - - Updated - - -

*Jugni, Arif Lohar & Meesha, Coke Studio Pakistan, Season 3*


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2016)

ooh like the jugni song

this one also


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 17, 2016)

*Song-Bandya Ho Bandya 
Singer-Aamir 
Movie-Khuda Kay Liye 
Director- Shoaib Mansoor *



- - - Updated - - -

*Song-TAKALUF BARTARAF JANA ( HD 1440p) 
Singer- Naheed Akhter 
MOVIE: QURBANI (1981) 
MUSIC: M. ASHRAF 
DIRECTED BY: PARVEZ MALIK 
STARRING: SHABNAM & NADEEM *



- - - Updated - - -

*Song-Bare Sang Dil Ho 
Movie- Aashiana (1964) 
Singer-Ahmad Rushdi 
STARRING- S.Kamaal & Zeba *


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 6, 2016)

*Song-Na Tu Aaye Gi Na Chain Aaye Ga 
Singer & Performer: Junaid Jamshed (JJ) *



- - - Updated - - -

*Song-ankhon ko ankhon ne 
Singer- junaid jamshed (JJ) *



- - - Updated - - -

*Aitebar (Live) by Junaid Jamshed (JJ) *


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 7, 2016)

*O Sanama - Junaid Jamshed *



- - - Updated - - -

*Yeh Sham by Junaid Jamshed*


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2016)

thank you for the music 
the joy you are bringing


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 9, 2016)

Anorion said:


> thank you for the music
> the joy you are bringing



you'r welcome bro ..... 

- - - Updated - - -

*Song-Cinderella 
Singer- sajjad ali 
Director- Servar Moosave *



- - - Updated - - -

*Song- Ko Ko Koreena (Remix) 
Singer- Alamgir tribute to*Ahmad Rushdi and Wahed Murad*(1992) *



- - - Updated - - -

*Singer: Sajjad Ali 
Song: Har Zulm 
Poet: Aftab Muztar 
Guitars: Mohammad Ali 
DOP: Farhan Shahzad *


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 10, 2016)

*Bara Tarpa Ho Me Yara by Haroon*



- - - Updated - - -

*Aye Jazba E Dil Ghar Main Chahon - Ghazal - Live Concert (1990)
Singer-  Nayyara Noor
Lyrics- Behzad Lakhnavi*



- - - Updated - - -

*Song : Woh Humsafar Tha
OST : Humsafar
Singer : Quratulain Baloch*


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 11, 2016)

Shamoon Ismail - Tuntuna (Official Music Video) - YouTub

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RikwHznP-hQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 11, 2016)

*OST- Drama – Mera Naam Hay Muhabbat (2004)
Song- Mera Naam Hay Muhabbat
Singer- Waqar Ali
Composer- Waqar Ali*



- - - Updated - - -

*Song-Deewana (Crazy in Love)  hit song from 90's
Singer- Buny
Composer- Buny * 



- - - Updated - - -

*Song- Roothay Ho Tum..
Movie- Aaina (1977)
Singer -Nayyara Noor
Lyrics -Tasleem Fazli
Starring- Nadeem and Shabnam*


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2016)

Music transcends boundaries!!

I have heard a lot of good things about the classical music in Pakistan. But I have not had the good fortune to listen to any Pakistani Classical music. 

Do you think you can share the most prolific classical singers and some of their momentous works?


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 12, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Music transcends boundaries!!
> 
> I have heard a lot of good things about the classical music in Pakistan. But I have not had the good fortune to listen to any Pakistani Classical music.
> 
> Do you think you can share the most prolific classical singers and some of their momentous works?



Bro, i will try my best .... 
 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]


*Raag Darbari by Ustad Salamat Ali Khan*



- - - Updated - - -

*Mehdi Hassan Sahab .....*



- - - Updated - - -

*Ustad Amanat Ali Khan*


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 13, 2016)

*Song- Aankho kay sagar 
Singer- Shafqat Amanat Ali *



*Moive-Love mein gum 
Song- Title song-Love mein gum 
Singer- Ali Zafar 
Performers- Fomous Personalities from Pakistani Showbiz and Fashion Industry 
Director-Reema Khan *



*Movie: Chief Saab 
Title: Raat Nasheeli Baat Bana Le 
Vocal: Waris Baig & Fareeha Parvez 
Music: Amjad Bobby 
Director: Javed Sheikh 
Stars: Saleem Sheikh, Meera 
Released In: 1995*


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 13, 2016)

Singer Tarek shah


[ YT ]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJAy8uFRit0[ /YT ]


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2016)

KeyboardWarrior said:


> Bro, i will try my best ....
> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]



loved it!!

TFS


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 14, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> loved it!!
> 
> TFS



You'r welcome bro .... 

 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]


*Ranjish hi sahi dil hi - live (Mehdi Hassan Sahab)*



*Ghazal in Raag Kirwani -Shola Tha Jal Bujha Hoon -by Mehdi Hassan Sahab*



*Aaj Jaane Ki Zid Na Karo - Farida Khanum*


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 15, 2016)

*Akhiyan Ton Olay Olay by Shafqat Amanat Ali Khan*



*Movie- mohabbataan sachiyaan (Punjabi)
Song- Galyaan Galyaan Husn Diyan
Composer- Amjad boby
Starring- Babrak Shah & Veena malik
Director- Shehzad Rafiq*



*Tum Mere Ho (remix)
by Saleem javed*


----------



## kisame (Apr 16, 2016)

Saali tu mani nahi by Shehzad Roy
[YOUTUBE]6WbsvvoGZ0A[/YOUTUBE]

Dilruba by Fakhir
[YOUTUBE]TqjqM_0NFGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 17, 2016)

*Song- Tera tey mera 
Singer- Shiraz Uppal 
Director-Jawwad Bashir 
Lyrics- Riaz-ur-rehman saghar *



*Song- Man Ja Vay 
Singer- Shiraz Uppal 
Lyrics-Riaz-ur-rehman Saghar *



*Song-Saathiya 
Singer-Ali Khan 
D.O.P- Farhan Golden*


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 18, 2016)

Hit Songs from 90's

*Song-Mr. Fraudiye
Band- Awaz*



*Song-DIL MAIN TUM
Singer-BUNY*



*Song-Main Na Manoo Haar
Band- Awaz*


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2016)

My favourite kind of Pakistani music:


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 20, 2016)

*Song-Jaado
Band- Awaz*



*Song-Kaun Ho Ga
Singer-BUNY*



*Song-Masti 
Singer-Ali Zafar 
D.O.P- Ahsan Rahim*


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 21, 2016)

*Song- Jaisay Chaho Jiyo
Singer- Najam Shiraz*



*Song-Channo
Singer- Ali Zafar
Director-Ahsan and Amna*



*Song - RANO
Singer - ABRAR UL HAQ ALBUM -
NARA SADA ISHQ AYE
LABEL – MOVIEBOX*


----------



## Tomal (Apr 22, 2016)

I usually don't listen Pakistani music. But I heard Atif Aslam's music. He is a great singer.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 27, 2016)

*Yaad Sajan By Hadiqa Kiani *



*Song-Dekha Jo Teri Aankho Mein
Singer-Ali Zafar
Director-Saqib Malik
*



*Song- Jaado
Singer-Sajjad Ali*


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 29, 2016)

*Bolo Bolo By Sajjad Ali*



*MEHR MA By HADIQA KIANI *



*Dekha Na Tha Kabhi Humne Yeh Sama (Old) By Alamgir *


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (May 4, 2016)

This is the band called DR. Aur Billa , they usually create funny music videos. 
*DR. Aur Billa – Khel* (for Cricket lovers) 



*Song-Laila Singer-Shahzaman*



*Movie: Main Hoon Shahid Afridi …. 
Song- Malal 
Song Directed by - UMER IKRAM 
Singer - RAHAT FATEH ALI KHAN 
Directed by - SYED ALI RAZA USAMA 
Produced by - HUMAYUN SAEED & SHAHZAD NASIB*


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (May 5, 2016)

*Alamgir & Kristie Yung - Keh Dena (OFFICIAL VIDEO) HD
*



*DR. Aur Billa -Jeenay do *



*VOCALS & MUSIC: AHMED JAHANZEB 
LYRICS: IBN-E-INSHA *


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (May 7, 2016)

*Dil Ruba By Fakhir *



*Singer: Humaira Arshad 
Song: Sada hoon apnay pyar ki (remix) 
*



*Movie: Waar 
Starring: Shaan Shahid, Aisha Khan, Shamoon Abbasi, Meesha Shafi, Ali Azmat & Hamza Abbasi. 
Line Producer : Jameel Ahmed 
Writer / Executive Producer : Hassan Rana 
Director / Director of Photography : Bilal Lashari..... 
Song: Dill ka Jahan ... 
Singer: Ali Azmat 
*


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (May 8, 2016)

*Deewana By Fakhir*




*Movie: Main Hoon Shahid Afridi …. 
Song- Jera Vi Ae Aande 
Singer - Shafqat Amanat Ali* 



*DR. Aur Billa -No love*


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (May 10, 2016)

*DR. Aur Billa -Yes love*



*Humera Arshad Unplugged (Vas vey Dhola)*




*Sab Tu Soniye (Remix) By Fakhir*


----------

